# cds you will buy soon enought



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I never been impress whit Palestrina until i found out this title by the Kings singer's ensemble,* how fair thou art* is the name of the cd, it's brand new from 2016, seem like a fascinating cd, the gardian said it was a tad of a disapointement but i trust, the seller on this on , he said you should buy this one even if your not a fan of Palestrina, so i will buy it, the guy know his classic and how to spot a good cd.The only thing that annoy me is the price 27$ whit tax, but it seem like a great cd.

Anyone whant to share there upcomming purchase, cd you dont wont to miss out on?

:tiphat:

P.s it featured motets, and i love motets of this era.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> I never been impress whit Palestrina until i found out this title by the Kings singer's ensemble,* how fair thou art* is the name of the cd, it's brand new from 2016, seem like a fascinating cd, the gardian said it was a tad of a disapointement but i trust, the seller on this on , he said you should buy this one even if your not a fan of Palestrina, so i will buy it, the guy know his classic and how to spot a good cd.The only thing that annoy me is the price 27$ whit tax, but it seem like a great cd.
> 
> Anyone whant to share there upcomming purchase, cd you dont wont to miss out on?
> 
> ...


So only that period?
Why not join the latest purchase thread / new release thread


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I did ain't seen the new released thread im sorry


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> I did ain't seen the new released thread im sorry


No need for that, they are there believe me, works for a lot of us


----------

